# Horses removed from property in Wyoming



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

99 horses were taken by the Sheriff's office this last week from a person in our valley.. The Sheriff's office, local vets and others have been working for over a year to be able to get these horses from this guy.
Not sure of the condition of them, but they have all been trucked away to a safe location for treatment and I assume adoption at a later date.
At least now the horses will have vet care, food and be treated nicely.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

99 wow! Any idea of the story of what happened?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

well, pretty much this guy thinks he is a big shot and nobody could touch him. Like I said the officials have been working for at least a year or more to to be able to get the horses and keep them. Horses were starved and not taken care of at all.
Not alot is being said about it right now, just local people know about it.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ugh! Glad they were able to rescue them


----------

